
Jamal Khashoggi: What the Arab world needs most is free expression - rasengan
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/global-opinions/jamal-khashoggi-what-the-arab-world-needs-most-is-free-expression/2018/10/17/adfc8c44-d21d-11e8-8c22-fa2ef74bd6d6_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.49fa9b7c3791
======
onetimemanytime
If what we read is true, they cut his fingers first. Brutal but also telling.
Like the mafia cutting "a rat's" tongue. A lot of things we don't know, but
looks like they are drunk on power. No one should do business as usual with
MBS and maybe those petro-states should get a reminder on how fast things can
change.

With a signature, you go from a tycoon, being worth tens of billions, to
[https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-04-10/why-
oleg-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-04-10/why-oleg-
deripaska-is-a-target-of-trump-s-russia-sanctions) no one in the western world
willing to take a check from you or your companies (more or less)

